# Got a vulunteer to help pick up puppy



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I live hundreds of miles from my breeder. Its a probably a good 8-9 hour trip each way by car. It would necessitate a one night stay, then pick up puppy then back home. I have an adversion to flying so not gonna do that. My brother volunteered to go with me , he is older and retired. I hadn't expected that, he is a great brother but a gruff type guy and not a puppy person at all. He got out maps and was planning the trip, his wife said she would be happy for him to go. The only stipulation is I have to stop at several Harley Davidson stores on the way. Thats no problem for me. (picturing my hav on a motorcycle scarf flying with a leather harley cap hehe)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Harley stores, that is exactly with I would have to do if my husband went with me. Make it a bonding time with your brother, good luck.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Humm....maybe a good name for soon-to-be-puppy....Harley! :biggrin1:


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that sounds like a BLAST. My wonderful, gruff, no nonsense, no small talk father had helped me make the four day drive home from his house with my three kids and two puppies. I thought it would be strained most times but it ended up being the best time. We got to talk about things that I never thought I would be able to talk to him about and at the end of it all he gave me the biggest complement he ever had... That he respected me greatly because of the way I was raising my kids. 

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy and... you even get a new puppy on top of it all!!!!!

Meeka


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How great to have your brother join you. I have to agree with Katie, Harley would be an appropriate and adorable name. Or, alternatively it could be George Harley.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Mike...

My husband was not a "small" dog type of person either...NOW, he is addicted to Sophie and Gabe and couldn't imagine life without them..

All you need to do is check out the "Men and their Hav's" thread..ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great, Mike! A road trip for you & bro, and George joining you at the midway point. Perfect.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

It will be a great trip for you and your brother. I bet they sell some cute harley doggie shirts.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike,

You are going to have a blast, let's hear it for male bonding. :biggrin1:
Oh, and I do remember someone saying no clothes for the dog and here you are picturing Cheorge wearing scarf and leather cap.....we warned you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a great idea  
You and your brother are gonna Hav a blast...he can look at bikes and gear and you can buy some cute Harley accesories for "George" ...it's a win/win situation :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Keep him in your good graces cause Hav Party roadtrips are just as fun. Leslie and I loaded up the pups in so cal last year and went up to the no cal hav playdate and had a blast. I dont think we turned the radio on, we talked the entire time!

Leslie- the next one we should pick up puppies! Wouldn't that be icing on the cake


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Humm....maybe a good name for soon-to-be-puppy....Harley! :biggrin1:


I couldn't agree more!! Our Harley was named for my DH's beloved summer ride :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mikeb said:


> My brother volunteered to go with me , he is older and retired. I hadn't expected that, he is a great brother but a gruff type guy and not a puppy person at all. He got out maps and was planning the trip, his wife said she would be happy for him to go.


LOL, maybe he's gruff with his wife as well? ound:

I bet you'll wind up having a great time and your brother may decide he needs to bring a puppy home to his wife!

When we went to pick up Murphy we brought a pop-up crate and he was happiest in there while we were driving. My boys held him part of the time but we put him in there with a blanket and towels and a few chew toys. He did great! Just don't forget to offer him water quite often, especially if he's panting a lot.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I do have to think out the trip from the puppy's perspective. Water and treats, probably will have to stop every hour or so for break...try to avoid dog runs etc cause he is not fully immunized. Hopefully he won't get car sick.... Poor little guy will be wondering whats goin on.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Murphy slept most of the ride, he only had to potty when we stopped to eat. I would try to stop at out of the way places where other people aren't letting their dogs out, we did that because I was also worried about him being so young. Or if your breeder is using pee pads you could try those and just set one down for him to use. We didn't give any treats though.


----------

